# Mangled Christmas Carols



## Field-of-Dreams (Dec 14, 2010)

Can you name these 35 Christmas Carols? Have fun!!

1. Bleached Yule

2. Castaneous-colored Seed Vesicated in a Conflagration

3. Singular Yearning for the Twin Anterior Incisors

4. Righteous Darkness

5. Arrival Time2400 hrs - WeatherCloudless

6. Loyal Followers Advance

7. Far Off in a Feeder

8. Array the Corridor

9. Bantam Male Percussionist

10. Monarchial Triad

11. Nocturnal Noiselessness

12. Jehovah Deactivate Blithe Chevaliers

13. Red Man En Route to Borough

14. Frozen Precipitation Commence

15. Proceed and Enlighten on the Pinnacle

16. The Quadruped with the Vermillion Probiscis

17. Query Regarding Identity of Descendant

18. Delight for this Planet

19. Give Attention to the Melodious Celestial Beings

20. The Dozen Festive 24 Hour Intervals

21. Tinkling Ringers

22. You’re One Nasty Dude Sir

23. Small Town in Jerusalem

24. Ring Ring Happily Way Up There

25. Treat Yourself to a Nice Yule

26. Sled Trip

27. Cold Season that’s Amazing

28. Pointed Leaves and Vines

29. Bright Objects that Ring

30. Nana trashed by a Cervidae

31. HEY! What’s That Sound?

32. Beginning Yule

33. Burnette of the Ringers

34. Matriarch Smooching Kris

35. Nocturnal Yule Eve


----------



## Horse Feathers (Dec 14, 2010)

Field-of-Dreams said:


> Can you name these 35 Christmas Carols? Have fun!!
> 
> 1. Bleached Yule ----- White Christmas
> 
> ...



How did I do?


----------



## REO (Dec 14, 2010)

1. Bleached Yule- WHITE CHRISTMAS

2. Castaneous-colored Seed Vesicated in a Conflagration

3. Singular Yearning for the Twin Anterior Incisors- ALL I WANT FOR CHRISTMAS IS MY 2 FRONT TEETH

4. Righteous Darkness- O HOLY NIGHT

5. Arrival Time2400 hrs - WeatherCloudless- IT CAME UPON A MIDNIGHT CLEAR

6. Loyal Followers Advance

7. Far Off in a Feeder- AWAY IN A MANGER

8. Array the Corridor- DECK THE HALLS

9. Bantam Male Percussionist- LITTLE DRUMMER BOY

10. Monarchial Triad

11. Nocturnal Noiselessness- SILENT NIGHT

12. Jehovah Deactivate Blithe Chevaliers

13. Red Man En Route to Borough- SANTA CLAUS IS COMING TO TOWN

14. Frozen Precipitation Commence- LET IT SNOW

15. Proceed and Enlighten on the Pinnacle- GO TELL IT ON THE MOUNTAIN

16. The Quadruped with the Vermillion Probiscis- RUDOLF THE RED NOSED REINDEER

17. Query Regarding Identity of Descendant

18. Delight for this Planet- JOY TO THE WORLD

19. Give Attention to the Melodious Celestial Beings- HARK THE HERALD ANGELS SING

20. The Dozen Festive 24 Hour Intervals - 12 DAYS OF CHRISTMAS

21. Tinkling Ringers

22. You’re One Nasty Dude Sir

23. Small Town in Jerusalem- OH LITTLE TOWN OF BETHLEHAM (sp)

24. Ring Ring Happily Way Up There

25. Treat Yourself to a Nice Yule- HAVE YOURSELF A MERRY LITTLE CHRISTMAS

26. Sled Trip-

27. Cold Season that’s Amazing

28. Pointed Leaves and Vines

29. Bright Objects that Ring- SILVER BELLS

30. Nana trashed by a Cervidae- GRANDMA GOT RUN OVER BY A REINDEER

31. HEY! What’s That Sound?- DO YOU HEAR WHAT I HEAR?

32. Beginning Yule- THE 1st NOEL

33. Burnette of the Ringers

34. Matriarch Smooching Kris- I SAW MOMMY KISSING SANTA CLAUS

35. Nocturnal Yule Eve


----------



## Al B (Dec 14, 2010)

1. Bleached Yule- WHITE CHRISTMAS

2. Castaneous-colored Seed Vesicated in a Conflagration

3. Singular Yearning for the Twin Anterior Incisors- ALL I WANT FOR CHRISTMAS IS MY 2 FRONT TEETH

4. Righteous Darkness- O HOLY NIGHT

5. Arrival Time2400 hrs - WeatherCloudless- IT CAME UPON A MIDNIGHT CLEAR

6. Loyal Followers Advance - O Come All Ye Faithful

7. Far Off in a Feeder- AWAY IN A MANGER

8. Array the Corridor- DECK THE HALLS

9. Bantam Male Percussionist- LITTLE DRUMMER BOY

10. Monarchial Triad - We Three Kings of Orient Are

11. Nocturnal Noiselessness- SILENT NIGHT

12. Jehovah Deactivate Blithe Chevaliers

13. Red Man En Route to Borough- SANTA CLAUS IS COMING TO TOWN

14. Frozen Precipitation Commence- LET IT SNOW

15. Proceed and Enlighten on the Pinnacle- GO TELL IT ON THE MOUNTAIN

16. The Quadruped with the Vermillion Probiscis- RUDOLF THE RED NOSED REINDEER

17. Query Regarding Identity of Descendant - What Child is This

18. Delight for this Planet- JOY TO THE WORLD

19. Give Attention to the Melodious Celestial Beings - Hark the Herald Angles Sing

20. The Dozen Festive 24 Hour Intervals - 12 DAYS OF CHRISTMAS

21. Tinkling Ringers - Jingle Bells

22. You’re One Nasty Dude Sir

23. Small Town in Jerusalem- OH LITTLE TOWN OF BETHLEHAM (sp)

24. Ring Ring Happily Way Up There

25. Treat Yourself to a Nice Yule- HAVE YOURSELF A MERRY LITTLE CHRISTMAS

26. Sled Trip-

27. Cold Season that’s Amazing

28. Pointed Leaves and Vines

29. Bright Objects that Ring- SILVER BELLS

30. Nana trashed by a Cervidae- GRANDMA GOT RUN OVER BY A REINDEER

31. HEY! What’s That Sound?- DO YOU HEAR WHAT I HEAR?

32. Beginning Yule

33. Burnette of the Ringers

34. Matriarch Smooching Kris- I SAW MOMMY KISSING SANTA CLAUS

35. Nocturnal Yule Eve


----------



## REO (Dec 14, 2010)

No fair using mine Al!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Dec 14, 2010)

You're doing great- keep trying!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 14, 2010)

28. Pointed leaves and vines - THE HOLLY AND THE IVY

33. Burnette of the Ringers - CAROL OF THE BELLS

35. Nocturnal Yule Eve - TWAS THE NIGHT BEFORE CHRISTMAS


----------



## Gingersnaps (Dec 14, 2010)

2. Castaneous-colored Seed Vesicated in a Conflagration -- Chestnuts Roasting in an Open fire

22. You’re One Nasty Dude Sir -- You're a Mean One, Mr Grinch

28. Pointed Leaves and Vines -- Holly and the Ivy


----------



## Margo_C-T (Dec 14, 2010)

1. Bleached Yule-WHITE CHRISTMAS

2. Castaneous-colored Seed Vesicated in a Conflagration-CHESTNUTS ROASTING ON AN OPEN FIRE

3. Singular Yearning for the Twin Anterior Incisors-ALL I WANT FOR CHRISTMAS IS MY TWO FRONT TEETH

4. Righteous Darkness-O HOLY NIGHT

5. Arrival Time2400 hrs - WeatherCloudless-IT CAME UPON A MIDNIGHT CLEAR

6. Loyal Followers Advance-O COME ALL YE FAITHFUL

7. Far Off in a Feeder-AWAY IN A MANGER

8. Array the Corridor-DECK THE HALLS

9. Bantam Male Percussionist-THE LITTLE DRUMMER BOY

10. Monarchial Triad-WE THREE KINGS

11. Nocturnal Noiselessness-SILENT NIGHT

12. Jehovah Deactivate Blithe Chevaliers-GOD REST YE MERRY, GENTLEMEN

13. Red Man En Route to Borough-SANTA CLAUS IS COMING TO TOWN

14. Frozen Precipitation Commence-LET IT SNOW,LET IT SNOW, LET IT SNOW

15. Proceed and Enlighten on the Pinnacle-GO TELL IT ON THE MOUNTAIN

16. The Quadruped with the Vermillion Probiscis-RUDOLPH THE RED-NOSED REINDEER

17. Query Regarding Identity of Descendant-WHAT CHILD IS THIS?

18. Delight for this Planet-JOY TO THE WORLD

19. Give Attention to the Melodious Celestial Beings-HARK THE HERALD ANGELS SING

20. The Dozen Festive 24 Hour Intervals-THE TWELVE DAYS OF CHRISTMAS

21. Tinkling Ringers-JINGLE BELLS

22. Youre One Nasty Dude Sir-YOU'RE A MEAN ONE, MR.GRINCH (????)

23. Small Town in Jerusalem-O LITTLE TOWN OF BETHLEHEM

24. Ring Ring Happily Way Up There

25. Treat Yourself to a Nice Yule-HAVE YOURSELF A MERRY LITTLE CHRISTMAS

26. Sled Trip-LOVELY WEATHER FOR A SLEIGH RIDE TOGETHER

27. Cold Season thats Amazing-WINTER WONDERLAND

28. Pointed Leaves and Vines-THE HOLLY AND THE IVY

29. Bright Objects that Ring-SILVER BELLS

30. Nana trashed by a Cervidae-GRANDMA GOT RUN OVER BY A REINDEER

31. HEY! Whats That Sound?-DO YOU HEAR WHAT I HEAR?

32. Beginning Yule-THE FIRST NOEL

33. Burnette of the Ringers-THE CAROL OF THE BELLS

34. Matriarch Smooching Kris-I SAW MOMMY KISSING SANTA CLAUS

35. Nocturnal Yule Eve-

Very deliberately did NOT look at any other replies; scrolled by at light speed!!





I am a perfectionist; bugs me that I didn't have 'the lightbulb moment' on the final one....

Edited to add: NOW I looked; for # 35..."Twas the Night Before Christmas" is a poem...is there a song, too? If so, I missed it somehow(and I love to listen to carols; have had the radio at the barn outside playing so the horses(and me, when I'm out there!)can listen to the 'all-Christmas' station for several days now!!)

Margo


----------



## Marty (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok Field of Dreams you are so going to get it.

I've been down with pneumonia for two weeks. Do you know what this is like for someone that is on as much medicine as me?


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Dec 15, 2010)

Marty said:


> Ok Field of Dreams you are so going to get it.
> 
> I've been down with pneumonia for two weeks. Do you know what this is like for someone that is on as much medicine as me?








You'll probably get answers I never even thought of!!!





Lucy


----------



## jmejemima (Dec 15, 2010)

24. Ring Ring Happily Way Up There -- DING DONG MERRILY ON HIGH


----------



## Kendra (Dec 15, 2010)

Lucy - thanks for posting these! Did you come up with them? I printed them off and we went through them at work today. We got them all, amidst much laughter!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 15, 2010)

I was disappointed more people didn't get #2! Those were fun, thanks for posting. Think I'll print them off and have my coworkers do them like Kendra's did.

Leia


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Dec 16, 2010)

Kendra said:


> Lucy - thanks for posting these! Did you come up with them? I printed them off and we went through them at work today. We got them all, amidst much laughter!


I did half of them, the other half I stole from the Labrador forum!





I gave them to my coworkers, too. Made their brains fry...


----------



## Tony (Dec 24, 2010)

24. Ring Ring Happily Way Up There - Ding Dong Merrily on High

26. Sled Trip-Sleigh Ride

28. Pointed Leaves and Vines-THE HOLLY AND THE IVY

29. Bright Objects that Ring-SILVER BELLS

32. Beginning Yule-THE FIRST NOEL

33. Burnette of the Ringers-THE CAROL OF THE BELLS

34. Matriarch Smooching Kris-I SAW MOMMY KISSING SANTA CLAUS

35. Nocturnal Yule Eve-


----------

